# Taint-related question ;)



## Greg (May 5, 2009)

Why is it that spongy well-padded seats are kinda goofed on, but then we all go and get padded shorts anyway?


----------



## Marc (May 5, 2009)

Because spongy, well padded seats give you saddle sores.

Padded spandex shorts slip on the hard, butt busting seats instead of on your skin, averting the creation of saddle sores.


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2009)

Marc said:


> Because spongy, well padded seats give you saddle sores.
> 
> Padded spandex shorts slip on the hard, butt busting seats instead of on your skin, averting the creation of saddle sores.



Makes sense. That's enough taint talk for one day... :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (May 5, 2009)

Taint the first time and taint the last time this topic will come up.

Keep it padded gents!


----------



## marcski (May 5, 2009)




----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

Here's your next seat, let me know how it works out for you next time you need to get behind the saddle quickly...


----------

